# GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

Ok well for the past months I have kept telling people asking for the smoked headlights for the Mk2 and Mk3 Jettas to hold on for a while, well now the time is here:
So if you are looking for the A2 Jetta smoked headlights 








Let us know about your interest at: [email protected] 
..and if you are looking for the A3 Jetta smoked headlights:








Let us know about your interest at: [email protected] 
Would be looking at under $199 USD for the pair (plus US S&H) 
(Calif res. +sales tax)


[Modified by Cullen, 1:46 AM 10-5-2002]


----------



## CorradoG60 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (Cullen)*

Lets get this GB rolling...... Price of MK2 Jetta E codes with city light wiring?


----------



## wrdvento (Dec 30, 1999)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (CorradoG60)*

Damn, wish the clear lights were included


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (abtvento)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Damn, wish the clear lights were included







[HR][/HR]​Clear as in NON smoked? Mail me!


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (Cullen)*

you have mail


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (turbojeta3)*

wow good price, don't know how u can pull it off though, since my g/b w/potter went for 275 shipped! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mcfly653VR6 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (Cullen)*

Very interested in the mkIII jetta e-codes...
Let me know when GB ends, and if we can pay threw paypal..??
Ohhh and also if there is any modding to do, or do they bolt right up..??
[email protected]


----------



## CorradoG60 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (Mcfly653VR6)*

Yes I too would like to know when the GB ends, and if they come with bulbs.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (CorradoG60)*

The mk2 lights are e-codes correct? If they are, I'm in.


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Damn, wish the clear lights were included








Clear as in NON smoked? Mail me![HR][/HR]​Sent you e-mail!


----------



## PerfectGLi (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (askibum02)*

Quite inticing


----------



## 96jettabink (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (Cullen)*

3 questions for ya cullen








1. Who makes them
2. Does that include the harness
3. What do you have to do to make them fit into a mk3 jetta
thanks


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (96jettabink)*

i asked him some of the same questions. no they do not come with harnesses but he is working on it. i got a email from him stateing that.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (turbojeta3)*

H4 harnesses are about $1.99 at any parts store. I don't mind buying my own.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (DieGTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]H4 harnesses are about $1.99 at any parts store. I don't mind buying my own.







[HR][/HR]​Sounds good!
BTW any questions would be great if you send email with all the GB's going I am trying to concentrate on handeling them!


----------



## CorradoG60 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
BTW any questions would be great if you send email with all the GB's going I am trying to concentrate on handeling them![HR][/HR]​You got it brotha.


----------



## Kritter (Jun 7, 2001)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (DieGTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The mk2 lights are e-codes correct? If they are, I'm in.







[HR][/HR]​I'd be interested too.. Wanna ship to Toronto, Canada ???


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (Cullen)*

im in for sure! email me as soon as you guys are ready!


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (Cullen)*

Main Question: are they E-Codes or only SMOKED headlights??!!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (KrUsTyX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Main Question: are they E-Codes or only SMOKED headlights??!![HR][/HR]​InPro being a German company does not cary anything BUT E-coded stuff








YES it is E-CODED and smoked, but NO reduction in light output!


----------



## ez.roller (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (Cullen)*

most beautiful thing i've ever seen.....


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (ez.roller)*

quote:[HR][/HR]most beautiful thing i've ever seen.....



































[HR][/HR]​Well then








Mail me for more info!


----------



## PerfectGLi (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (Cullen)*

OOH, I'd also like to know if paypal will be possible for this. When exactly will this thing go down?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (PerfectGLi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]OOH, I'd also like to know if paypal will be possible for this. When exactly will this thing go down?[HR][/HR]​Paypal yes (+$7 fee)
The plan is to close this GB by the end of the month.


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (Cullen)*

the A3 lights - bolt in like the stockers or are mods required?
someone care to explain "E-code"? is this like an H4 version, like the round euro H4's replaced round sealed-beams?


----------



## TexasVWdriver (Nov 29, 2000)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (David R. Hendrickson)*

1.) Any body modifications required to make the MK2 lights fit?
2.) Are bulbs included? And what size bulbs?
3.) Would I have to rewire the wiring harness to make them fit?


----------



## mr. marlon (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (Cullen)*

also interested in those smoked mk-2 lights... wondering is it just a bolt on project? or would i have to buy other parts.. if so what other parts?? those look dooope!!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (David R. Hendrickson)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 
the A3 lights - bolt in like the stockers or are mods required?
someone care to explain "E-code"? is this like an H4 version, like the round euro H4's replaced round sealed-beams?[HR][/HR]​E-Coded = European beam pattern alot better then the US ones when it comes to light output. SEE FAQ's stickys.


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (Cullen)*

Hey Cullen, I you sent me an email earlier, but I accidentally erased it. How do I send money? When are they going to ship? Post or hit me up e-mail. Thanks!


----------



## GLI_92 (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (Cullen)*

im interested in the a2 lights. you say 199 what is the shipping to tennessee.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (GLI_92)*

I am looking to close this GB this week!
[$199.99 +shipping)


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 28, 1999)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (Cullen)*

you've got mail!


----------



## MUNICH_VR6 (Dec 8, 2000)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (Cullen)*

mail sent to you Cullen


----------



## Pape (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (MUNICH_VR6)*

YGM/B-U-M-P


----------



## Keith Caputo's Jolf (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (Pape)*

Is this still going on?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (Keith Caputo's Jolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Is this still going on?
[HR][/HR]​Well if you mail me and we can get your info before monday yes!
it got kinda delayed due to SEMA.


----------



## 96jettabink (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (Cullen)*

you got mail http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (96jettabink)*

*Mk2 Jetta version is OUT of this GB!!!* 
I will NOT be carrying these because:
A) they do NOT come with the brackets
B) they will not work with the US brackets 
C) Quality is not of usual InPro std!
D) the COMMON euro Mk2 Jetta headlight bracket also doesn't fit!!
Due to all these issues on the Mk2 ones the Mk3 order also got delayed but I can add some Mk3 (Vento ones) if you act FAST!


----------



## 96TreK (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: GROUP BUY FOR: Jetta Mk2 and Mk3 owners (Cullen)*

When do u need the money>? Please email me with details im very interested.


----------

